# Evening all!



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Hellooooooooooo

I am new to this forum although not new to cats! My gang of fluffies are:

*Treacle* (aka fuffty, puffy, Deekal) - long haired moggie, always looks scruffy, walks with a limp, loves to lick bare arms and has reached the rip old age of 18! Still looking pretty young for her age though, bless her.

*Rosie*(aka Skanky, Smelly) - short haired mog and sister of Treacle. Really looking old now and wasting away but still able to wander around the garden and occassionally breaks into a slow trot. Deaf as a doorpost, probably a little senile but has a great quality of life!

*Tilly* - short haired 8 year old moggy. One seriously affectionate cat, loves to lick hands and have her tummy tickled. She has half a tail following a tail-meets-door accident...ouch!) that shivers with delight when she see's us.

*Billy* - short haired 3 year old male moggy with a roman nose. Not long been castrated because he kept *ahem* 'pestering' the male cat next door. He's a big powerful muscle man cat that is henpecked by the others.

*Blu*- the new edition. Our 9 week old British Blue X Bengal 8O tiny tiny tiny female - one big beautiful ball of fluff who is having great fun pouncing on the oldies. 

That's my lot, along with the kids, the hubby and my ratties.

Nice to meet you all!

Nikki


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Nice to meet you and your cats (post some pictures!).... want a drink? We have all kinds. Sit down on the couch there and make yourself at home.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Nikki!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Nikki and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

nikki said:


> one big beautiful ball of fluff who is having great fun pouncing on the oldies.


Hehehe oh the poor oldies..... :wink: 

Welcome to the forum and post pictures when you can, I'd love to see them :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Nikki and welcome,

Where the heck is Watford, Herts? 
In England? :?: 
It sounds like some sort of hobbit town.  Actually your cats' are named like hobbits too! :wink: Do they like to burrow?

I used to have rats. They are great pets...I just couldn't handle the short lifespan anymore.

I have four cats of my own and I foster for the humane society so I always have a spare (or two or three...) around. Nice to meet you.

~Heather


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Heather

LOL, yes, I am in the UK although I don't technically live in Watford but thats the nearest big town to me. Its not far from London so that should make more sense! Not many hobbits that I have seen anyway!

Nikki


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Nikki.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki! A Big huge welcome to you! I love your AKA names for your kittys! I name my kittys and then I add all these other names on to them! Good to have you aboard and hope you can share some pictures!  As we all love to share in each others beautiful furbabys, might as well take your bragging rights :wink: We'll see you round the corner!


----------

